# مواصفات شبكة الغازات الطبية



## المهندس9999 (17 مارس 2009)

الاخوة الكرام ارغب في الحصول على معلومات حول المعايير الفنية لشبكة الغازات الطبية بالمستشفيات وماهي المواصفات الفنية العربية ان وجدت او الدولية التي يجب مرعاتها اثناء تركيب وتشغيل شبكة الغازات الطبية ويفضل باللغة العربية .


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (19 مارس 2009)

*مواصفات للغازات الطبية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه بعض المواصفات للشبكة ككل ولوهناك أي استفسار 
اكتبه وسوف اطلع عليه وسوف أرد عليك إن شاء الله
أبوعبدالله


----------



## المهندس9999 (21 مارس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

اخي محمد اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة واهتمامك بالرد على طلبي متمنيا التواصل في هذا الموضوع في الايام القادمة باذن الله مرة اخرى تقبل فائق احترامي


----------



## المهندس9999 (21 مارس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا اخي على الاهتمام واتمنى التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة بالايام القادمة ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## المهندس9999 (21 مارس 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكرا اخي على الاهتمام واتمنى التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة بالايام القادمة ان شاء الله وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ghost_adel (21 مارس 2009)

شكران جزيلا ولك منى كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير


----------



## الدكة (23 مارس 2009)

رائع وبارك الله فيك..............ز


----------



## الدكة (23 مارس 2009)

نأمل من صديقنا العزيز أعطائنا لمحة سريعة عن :
1. كيفية حساب معدل التصرف لكل غاز من الغازات 
2. كيفية حساب أقطار المواسير لكل غاز من الغازات 
3. معدل هبوط او الفقد في الضغط داخل المواسير (إن امكن ذلك سريعاً)

وشكراً ،،،


----------



## ahmed ezzat (4 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جدا للموضوع القوي


----------



## ضبعة (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووور على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أسف على التأخر في الرد ولكن أدعو لي بالبركة في الوقت وسوف أحلول أ، أكون متوجدا يوميًا وأن أفيدكم قدر المستطاع

أما بخصوص سؤل صاحبنا عن الحسابات الخاصة بالشبكة فسوف احضر عرض بوربوينت خاص بالحسابات يكون متناول لكل الأخوة الكرام إن شاء الله ولحين ذلك الإعداد إليكم هذا العرض عن مولد الأكسجين بالمستشفى ومتى نحتاج إليه وشرح تفصيلي له ولكل الأجزاء الملحقة به
وأسألكم بالله أن تدعو لابنتي حيث أ،÷أ مريضة جدا

أبوعبدالله


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (5 أبريل 2009)

*مولد الأكسجين الطبي*

إليكم هذا العرض أسأل الله أن ينفع به كاتبه وقارئه وناشره إن شاء الله آمييييييييييييييين
أبوعبدالله:31::31::31::32::32::32::30::30::30:


----------



## therarocky (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووور أخي الكريم م/ ابو عبدالله 
تسلم يمينك 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

اللهم امين ....واياك ان شاء الله اخي الفاضل 

وجزاك الله كل خير على مرورك الكريم


----------



## أبو موئل (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك اله فيكم ونفعنا وإياكم بقبول صالح الأعمال


----------



## البروكى (4 فبراير 2010)

*الى المهندس محمد عبدالة عبدلة*

جزاك الله على كل هذة المعلومات ونطمع فى المزيد
ارجو منك اذا استطعت ان تمدنا ببعض الرسومات cad توضح مسارات مواسير هذة الغازات
وان امكن ايضا بالحسابات الخاصة بهذا الموضوع من معدل تدفق واقطار مواسير وضغط التشغيل....الخ


جزاك الله كل خير,,,,,,


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## أبو موئل (7 فبراير 2010)

بوركت أخي الكريم وأسأل المولى عزوجل أن يشافي ابنتك ويقر عينك بها


----------



## mhmdkreem (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## hsfarid (28 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير 

*


----------



## nour ramy (20 يونيو 2010)

:75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## samer italy (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا والله يا محمد........ و انا والله كنت مجتاج جدا للموضوع دا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## مجدى بكر (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك الكبير لشرح شبكة الغازات


----------



## مهندسة جادة (1 يوليو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## عمران احمد (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح

و ننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## dohengineer (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات وننتظر المزيد.


----------



## mohammed ghazy (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## أشرف الحسن (12 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا أخ محمد على هذا المرفق،،، ولكن أين الأشكال من 1 إلى 8 في الملحق،،، لم أجد هذه الأشكال ،، فالأشكال والصور تبدأ من 9


----------



## eng_m_fatah (21 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## amr fathy (25 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عمداة (29 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير واتمنى من الله رب العالمين التوفيق امين


----------



## rkowwe (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## csq2ozi9m (3 مارس 2012)

Matching Wallets,gucci shoes for men, Totes and HandbagsTo add even more pleasure to the luxury handbag mix you can choose a matching wallet and tote bag After the eau de parfum,gucci, Gucci by Gucci has reinvented itself with delicacy and lightnessMore and more women want ot get one,gucci wallets,but refused by the high price The renowned ?GG? logo design was made to be able to memorialize the particular storage associated with launched Guccio Gucci, and also continues on since the organization?s brand right nowRelated articles： gucci wallets http://www.saleguccionline.com


----------



## amr fathy (20 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حمزةشاور (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## طـلأل (27 مارس 2012)

شكرن الجزيل


----------



## فساتين السهرة (13 مايو 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## omar_9 (27 مايو 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## bagerali (11 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده 
كم عدد نقاط التوصيل بين مانعة الصواعق والارض فى الصاريه الواحده


----------



## Ahmed Mohammed 89 (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## drmady (21 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## a_maher14 (14 مارس 2013)

أى إستفسار خاص بشبكة الغازات أنا فى الخدمة


----------



## نور شكيو (20 أبريل 2013)

ghost_adel قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ولك منى كل الشكر والاحترام والتقدير



وجزاكم الله خيرا 
يرجاء وضع المواصفات القياسيه مع المرجع


----------



## gomaa146 (17 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا العطاء


----------



## akrm fathey (19 مايو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (5 يونيو 2013)

بصراحه انته شخص اكثر من رائع. جزاك الله كل خير ويارب يكون فى ميزان حسناتك يارب


----------



## esameraboud (24 يونيو 2013)

يا ريت ما تنسانا من عرض البوربوينت الخاص بحسابات شبكة الغازات الطبية


----------



## yousefegyp (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام كامل (8 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكور جدا موضوع غاية في الروعة


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


----------



## sara_85 (10 فبراير 2014)

لدى إستفسار بخصوص الغازات الطبية ... مممكن ؟؟


----------



## د حسين (10 فبراير 2014)

ممكن .... تفضل​


----------



## د حسين (10 فبراير 2014)

اعزائي
تحية طيبة
من خلال مراجعتي لكامل الموضوع ... تبين لي وللأسف نقطتين : الأولى ان السؤال كان حول مواصفات شبكة الغازات الطبية ... ولم يتم اية اجابة عنه
والثانية : لقد اعترض الموضوع مقالة عن جهاز توليد او تركيز الأكسجين الطبي وغير مجرى الحديث علما انه تضمن خطأ فادحا عندما تحدث عن تركيب المواد في الخزانين وذكر ماة السيلكا جيل(سامحه الله ) بينما الصحيح هي الزولايت وهناك فرق كبير بينهما.
نعود للمواصفات فمن يهمه الأمر يبحث عن المواصفة htm2022 فهي تتحدث عن المطلوب .... متمنيا لكم التوفيق ومن يريد تفاصيل اكثر عن مولد الأكسجين فليراسلني برسالة خاصة حيث اني صممت وصنعت اول جهاز في سوريا والشرق الأوسط لصالح شركة بحبوح ماركة اوكسي لايف .. والله الموفق ​


----------



## sara_85 (11 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكمإكتشفت آثار سوداء بداخل مواسير الغازات الطبية غالباً كربون أو أكسدة .. قيل لى إنها ستزول بتمرير غاز النيتروجين بضغط 7 بار .. فهل هذا صحيح؟ وما الطريقة المثلى لإزالة تلك الآثار ؟وهل هناك نسبة مقبولة من الكربون يستنشقها المريض؟​


​


----------



## د حسين (11 فبراير 2014)

تحية طيبة 
الآثار السوداء قد تكون بقايا زيوت وشحوم والأخطر من ذلك قد تكون مستعمرات فطرية او جرثومية ... واي منها لن يزول بامرار اية غازات إلا بعد زمن طويل جدا وقد لا تزول .. لذا لا يجوز استخدامها لغازات المشافي نهائيا... حيث ان المواصفة تفرض فتح الأنابيب من عبواتها المحكمة عند التركيب ولا يجوز تخزينها بدون حافظات محكمة بالنايلون وضمن علب كرتون لحين الاستعمال .... واذ اقتضت الضرورة لعدم هدر الأموال يمكن بيعها لورش صيانة البرادات والمكيفات .. أما الأقطار الكبيرة فيمكن استعمالها في المشافي فقط في خط الفاكيوم او سحب الفائض من غازات التخدير ..راجعوا المواصفة htm2022. اتمنى لكم التوفيق​


----------



## sara_85 (16 فبراير 2014)

شكرا د. حسن

الصورة التالية هى صور المواسير من الداخل


ملحوظة: نحن الآن فى مرحلة تركيب شبكة الغازات الطبية ... والشبكة لم تعمل بعد

uwijp.jpg at Free Image Hosting

n5b2w.jpg at Free Image Hosting

mh81z.jpg at Free Image Hosting


----------



## د حسين (16 فبراير 2014)

تحية طيبة
هذه الأنابيب مرفوضة ولا يجوز تركيبها .. وضروري مراجعة الاستشاري قبل التركيب حيث ان الاستشاري في لجنة الاستلام سيلجأ الى اخذ عينات ومقاطع من الشبكة قبل استلامها ... هل استطيع معرفة البلد التي فيها المشفى وهل هي خاصة ام حكومية ؟؟؟​


----------



## د حسين (16 فبراير 2014)

تحية طيبة
فهمت لاحقا ان المشكلة ربما ظهرت بعد التلحيم ... وهذا يغير التشخيص فاذا كانت المواسير نظيفة ولامعة جدا من الداخل قبل اللحام وتغير لونها الى الأسود فهذا سببه نقص الخبرة في التلحيم مثل نقص كمية النتروجين المستخدم اثناء اللحام اوزيادة الحرارة بسبب عدم استعمال قضبان اللحام المناسبة ( يجب استعمال خليطة نحاس فضة فوسفور ) ... والأهم شطارة وخبرة عامل اللحام .. لذا أرجو التوضيح حيث ان الصورة تشير الى وسط الماسورة ومن جهة واحدة ربما من جهة الأرض اي الجاذبية الأرضية أثناء التخزين الخاطئ وهذا يرجح تجمع الرطوبة وربما الماء وتشكل مستنقع فطور وهذا اسوأ الاحتمالات ولا يجوز تركيبها.. اتمنى لكم التوفيق​


----------



## sara_85 (18 فبراير 2014)

أولاً أشكرك د. حسن على الرد وسرعة الإستجابة

فعلاً المشكلة ظهرت بعد التلحيم .. وفعلاً كانت المواسير نظيفة تماماً ولامعة وأخذنا مقتطعات عينات ووجدنا الكثير منها لازال لامع بعد اللحام .. حوالى 25% من العينة به تلك المشكلة ما يظهر فى الصورة

اليوم مسئول شركة الغازات الطبية أخبرنا أن فنى اللحام ربما نقصت منه إسطوانة النيتروجين أثناء اللحام أو أن الفنى لم يضخ نيتروجين مناسب لقطر الأنابيب مما تسبب فى وجود فراغ إحتله الأكسجين فسبب الأكسدة .. وأخبرنا أيضاً أنه ليس هنا طريقة لإزالة هذا اللون ( فما الحل من وجهة نظركم؟؟ أما من طريقة لإزالة تلك الآثار؟ هل هناك نوع معين من الكيماويات يمكن إستخدامه لإزالة تلك الآثار؟ هل تلك الآثار مضرة بصحة المرضى؟

عفواً جزئية التخزين الخاطئ لم أستوعبها .. فهل تفضلتم بمزيد من التوضيح بعد إذن حضرتك

يمكنكم إستخدام الإيميل إذا رأيتموه أسهل أو أسرع فى التواصل
[email protected]


----------



## د حسين (19 فبراير 2014)

عزيزي : يقصد بالتخزين الخاطئ للمواسير هو اهمال اي شرط من شروط التخزين الصحيح وهو : كل ماسورة تكون مغلقة بسدادة بلاستيكية محكمة وكل مجموعة مواسير في علبة كرتونية والكرتونة مغلفة بالشرنغ النايلون ولا توضع العلب على الأرض بل على طبليات او طاولات لا تلامس الأرض .
ولا ترفع الأغطية البلاستيكية إلا بعد تثبيت الماسورة في مكانها على المثبتات وقبل اللحام مباشرة لمنع دخول اية غبار او رطوبة او ماء وبذلك تبقى الشبكة محمية في انتهاء يوم العمل الى اليوم الثاني للتركيب .​


----------



## sara_85 (19 فبراير 2014)

ووجود الماء أو الغبار أو الرطوبة بسبب سوء التخزين يؤدى لوجود تلك الآثار بعد اللحام ... صحيح ؟

هل تلك الآثار ضارة بالمريض أثناء مرور الأكسجين بعد التشغيل؟ وإذا كانت ضارة هل من أى طريقة لإزالتها أو معالجة تلك الآثار دون تغيير الماسورة؟


----------



## Eng / sameer (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور ابو عبدالله


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

أين أنت ؟؟ مهندس محمد عبدالله انا بأمس الحاجة لشرح كيفية عمل الحسابات الخاصة بشبكة الغازات الطبية ؟؟؟


----------



## عمر طلعت (3 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك​


----------



## esameg (9 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيكما اخواني


----------



## moaied (14 ديسمبر 2020)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## E.Yousrey (17 فبراير 2021)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------

